# dairy and ZMA



## fufu (Apr 13, 2006)

I just got some ZMA and I read on the label that it should not be taken with dairy and other products containing supplements. Does anyone know if that means that, if taken with dairy, the ZMA will become less potent or if it will have adverse effects? Thanks.


----------



## Nate K (Apr 13, 2006)

I believe the calcium inhibits the absorption of the ZMA.


----------



## fufu (Apr 13, 2006)

Nate K said:
			
		

> I believe the calcium inhibits the absorption of the ZMA.




Hmm thanks.

I know that calcium also inhibits the absorption of tetracyclin. I'm assuming it might for most capsule products.


----------



## scbz01602 (Apr 13, 2006)

Yes, sort of.
It doesn't really inhibit the absorbtion of zinc, but it rather competes for absorbtion. So is it alright if you really want to have a PM shake with some milk for sleed aid? Absolutely, as it's likely that a good amount will be taken in.

It is recommended to take approximately a half hour before bed, and I'm sure a good amount, if not most of it, is absorbed if you take it a half hour before bed and then have a shake with milk in it right before bed.


----------



## fufu (Apr 13, 2006)

scbz01602 said:
			
		

> Yes, sort of.
> It doesn't really inhibit the absorbtion of zinc, but it rather competes for absorbtion. So is it alright if you really want to have a PM shake with some milk for sleed aid? Absolutely, as it's likely that a good amount will be taken in.
> 
> It is recommended to take approximately a half hour before bed, and I'm sure a good amount, if not most of it, is absorbed if you take it a half hour before bed and then have a shake with milk in it right before bed.




Sounds like a good strategy. Thank you for the information!


----------



## 40-yard dash_2 (Apr 15, 2006)

Exactly, calcium blocks the absorption of zinc.


----------



## beerman_420 (Apr 16, 2006)

Nate K said:
			
		

> I believe the calcium inhibits the absorption of the ZMA.



thats what i thought too


----------



## Pirate! (Apr 16, 2006)

scbz01602 said:
			
		

> It is recommended to take approximately a half hour before bed, and I'm sure a good amount, if not most of it, is absorbed if you take it a half hour before bed and then have a shake with milk in it right before bed.



Exactly


----------



## brentls49 (Apr 18, 2006)

*ZMA and calcium*

Too much calcium could cause you to absorb less zinc.  Both are also basic substances so they will disolve stomach acid.  So taking both in too large a dose is like ODing on antiacid.


----------

